# Hi there!



## maldomusica (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi all! I'm Maldo, musician and producer from Argentina.

I started with music production 5 years ago and I continue learning. Taking courses and working with this as my principal work.

I write songs, play guitar, make beats and mixing and mastering from my homestudio. Sometimes I send the songs I produce and mix for another producer to make the master.

Disclaimer: I speak spanish as my native lenguaje, sorry for my little english vocabulary


----------



## Tralen (Jan 29, 2022)

Welcome, Maldo,

Cheers from Brazil!


----------



## Casiquire (Jan 29, 2022)

Welcome! This is such good place for learning. Also your English seems great!


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 29, 2022)

Your English appears to be first rate, @maldomusica -- welcome to the forum and dive right in!


----------



## maldomusica (Jan 30, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Your English appears to be first rate, @maldomusica -- welcome to the forum and dive right in!





Casiquire said:


> Welcome! This is such good place for learning. Also your English seems great!


Thanks bros! I was learning the last year too. I want to continue learning music production (and english too ). Cheers!


----------



## maldomusica (Jan 30, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Welcome, Maldo,
> 
> Cheers from Brazil!


Latinos presentes! thanks for your kind response bro!


----------

